# iPad 2 from the states



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are unlocked ? I know the UK ones are locked to 4 carriers but not sure if its possible to use the 3g feature of a US model in the UK 

Thanks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm 99% sure you will be fine.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3077933?start=0&tstart=0

Says its fine here, you can use it on 3G on AT&T and then cancel it before you head home.
Someone said to maybe factory restore it in the UK before you use it here to save problems with location's etc...


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Friend of mine just bought for US and its fine mate :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

adamck said:


> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3077933?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> Says its fine here, you can use it on 3G on AT&T and then cancel it before you head home.
> Someone said to maybe factory restore it in the UK before you use it here to save problems with location's etc...


Agree, I do this when I travel back home (short stay)


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys !!!!!! That's awesome. Will be buying one to take back now


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Out of intrest whats the differance in price?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Where you buy your iPad 2 from tends to determine it's cellular status. Mine (UK independent supplier) is totally unlocked, I can use it with any service simply by changing the sim card. Those bought from service providers are clearly different.

Not sure about iPad 2 units from US suppliers, but I'd guess if it's independent of a cellular provider, it ought to be sim-free.

I've used mine with sim cards from 3, Orange and Vodafone without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Out of intrest whats the differance in price?


I bought a 64GB WiFi iPad2 from the US recently (while on holiday). Worked out £90 cheaper than buying in the UK.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE RIGHT ONE!

The Verison one does NOT have a slot for a sim card - cellar data is provided via an integral chip and you will NOT be able to use 3G in the UK! The AT&T one should be fine however.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

No reason to not buy from the US - worldwide warranty too so thats fine. 

Just make sure you get the GSM version as its the only one that will work over here.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> No reason to not buy from the US - worldwide warranty too so thats fine.
> 
> Just make sure you get the GSM version as its the only one that will work over here.


Just make sure you declare it to Customs on your return to the UK and pay the duty/VAT on it.

Oh ... ... ... what was that ... ... ... you don't intend to, you're going to smuggle it though ... ... ... remember you could render yourself liable to prosecution and lose the iPad


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

You can bring in goods worth up to £390 so depending on which model he goes for it could be within the limits


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> You can bring in goods worth up to £390 so depending on which model he goes for it could be within the limits


I think you know the point I was making - the personal allowance of £390 covers an aggregation of all goods being brought in and not just a specific item.


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Quick question on this subject;

We want to bring my cousins iPads when we head home for Christmas. We'll b buying them in Singapore. If we pay duty over here are we still liable for duty in the UK despite them being gifts?

Any experts on this subject here?


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Out of intrest whats the differance in price?


I was looking in the Apple shop today in the US , and with the conversion , its about £350 , I was only looking at a 64gig wifi only , but chap told me if I wait till Friday won't have to pay the tax , as there having a tax free day


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Sounds a good deal to me :thumb: to get round the customs issue when i went and bought a nintendo DS and an Ipod Touch from the states recently i just opened them and took them on the plane with me in handluggage


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Feeex said:


> Quick question on this subject;
> 
> We want to bring my cousins iPads when we head home for Christmas. We'll b buying them in Singapore. If we pay duty over here are we still liable for duty in the UK despite them being gifts?
> 
> Any experts on this subject here?


Not an expert regarding the tax, but technically if you are exceeding the HMRC limits, then yes, you are liable for tax. That said, if you are returning back to Singapore, you could always argue that you bought them for you personally and are taking them back with you to Singapore 

BTW, I would recommend buying them from Istudio in Changi Terminal 3, that way you can buy it without the tax. They allow you to reserve and collect too. I bought my Ipad from there as I travel a fair amount with work around SE Asia maining in and out of Singapore :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Not an expert regarding the tax, but technically if you are exceeding the HMRC limits, then yes, you are liable for tax. That said, if you are returning back to Singapore, you could always argue that you bought them for you personally and are taking them back with you to Singapore


The HRMC guy will laugh if you say that while carrying two brand new unopened ipads!

feeex - i suspect you would officially have to declare it IF they are worth over your personal limit (if you have multiple people traveling both have the full limit so divide goods to minimize/eliminate costs). Personally I would look into the penalties for being caught and do some cost v benefit analysis on the options.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bero said:


> The HRMC guy will laugh if you say that while carrying two brand new unopened ipads!


I doubt it, if you're holding a return ticket to Singapore and travelling as a family which is resident there, then I can't see its a problem. We have 2 Ipads in the family  .......but ultimatly I agree its Feeex's choice.

FWIW, my experience of customs on flights into LHR from Singapore (8 flights already this year :doublesho) is that you will struggle to find anyone there if its an early AM arrival. I've seen people go through the red and just walk on out again as there was nobody there.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Feeex said:


> Quick question on this subject;
> 
> We want to bring my cousins iPads when we head home for Christmas. We'll b buying them in Singapore. If we pay duty over here are we still liable for duty in the UK despite them being gifts?
> 
> Any experts on this subject here?


Still liable for UK duty/VAT



tonz said:


> I was looking in the Apple shop today in the US , and with the conversion , its about £350 , I was only looking at a 64gig wifi only , but chap told me if I wait till Friday won't have to pay the tax , as there having a tax free day


I assume that's US tax and in reality it's just a discount, i.e. equivalent to the tax, the same as the so called "VAT Free" deals offered here



anthonyh90 said:


> ^^Sounds a good deal to me :thumb: to get round the customs issue when i went and bought a nintendo DS and an Ipod Touch from the states recently i just opened them and took them on the plane with me in handluggage


That's not getting round the "Customs Issue" as you put it - that's smuggling, you are defrauding the revenue by deliberately evading duty/tax



Beancounter said:


> Not an expert regarding the tax, but technically if you are exceeding the HMRC limits, then yes, you are liable for tax. That said, if you are returning back to Singapore, you could always argue that you bought them for you personally and are taking them back with you to Singapore
> 
> BTW, I would recommend buying them from Istudio in Changi Terminal 3, that way you can buy it without the tax. They allow you to reserve and collect too. I bought my Ipad from there as I travel a fair amount with work around SE Asia maining in and out of Singapore :thumb:


You could only avoid tax if the could prove the items were being returned to Singapore. That aside, even if doing the buy and collect on return, you would presumably render yourself liable for Singapore duty/tax.



Bero said:


> The HRMC guy will laugh if you say that while carrying two brand new unopened ipads!
> 
> feeex - i suspect you would officially have to declare it IF they are worth over your personal limit (if you have multiple people traveling both have the full limit so divide goods to minimize/eliminate costs). Personally I would look into the penalties for being caught and do some cost v benefit analysis on the options.





Beancounter said:


> I doubt it, if you're holding a return ticket to Singapore and travelling as a family which is resident there, then I can't see its a problem. We have 2 Ipads in the family  .......but ultimatly I agree its Feeex's choice.
> 
> FWIW, my experience of customs on flights into LHR from Singapore (8 flights already this year :doublesho) is that you will struggle to find anyone there if its an early AM arrival. I've seen people go through the red and just walk on out again as there was nobody there.


_CAVEAT_ - There seems to be a genal misunderstanding here - if you buy anything outwith the EU above and beyond your personal allowance, that becomes liable to duty/tax when you enter the EU if you are an EU resident. Removing the wrappers, concealing in your luggage, claiming that you previously owned the good all amounts to the same thing - FRAUD!

N.B. Just because you get through Customs doesn't mean you've got away with it - In my 20 years as a Customs Officer, I siezed all types of items long after importation, because duty/tax had been evaded - many a duty free Rolex bit the dust that way. Just because you evade the boys in blue once, doesn't mean they won't nab you the next time ... ... ... *YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DW58 said:


> _CAVEAT_ - There seems to be a genal misunderstanding here - if you buy anything outwith the EU above and beyond your personal allowance, that becomes liable to duty/tax when you enter the EU if you are an EU resident. Removing the wrappers, concealing in your luggage, claiming that you previously owned the good all amounts to the same thing - FRAUD!
> 
> N.B. Just because you get through Customs doesn't mean you've got away with it - In my 20 years as a Customs Officer, I siezed all types of items long after importation, because duty/tax had been evaded - many a duty free Rolex bit the dust that way. Just because you evade the boys in blue once, doesn't mean they won't nab you the next time ... ... ... *YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*


Some very good advice from 'the source'. I was not advocating fraud just saying to ensure an informed choice is made.

On the subject of goods for personal use - if someone was caught taking in something like a £600 ipad or a £10,000 Rolex for personal use what's the most likely penalty? I don't want to know the official 'up to confiscation of goods, £10,000 fine and 5years in jail' but the most likely action? For example I believe people who get caught taking in a modest amount of excess cigarettes generally get the option of forfeiting them or paying the proper duty and they don't face any charges?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a tad out of date, i.e. my service ended prior to the C&E/Inland Revenue merger, but I doubt things have changed much.

Firstly it would depend on the type of goods and the amount of duty/VAT evaded.

Assuming that we are dealing with a personal use items and not an obvious commercial importation - the two are dealt with differently - firstly the goods would be seized as forfeit to the Crown.

Following seizure, the goods may be restored to the importer upon payment of a restoration fee, normally based upon the amount of duty/tax evaded - there would also be a financial penalty imposed of up to three times the duty/VAT evaded, however this was seldom applied - once or twice being the norm.

Such a compromise penalty may be offered by Customs, but is not obligatory - they may opt to take the matter to court as may you - it is not mandatory that you accept a compromise/compounded award offered by Customs, but as it avoids you getting a criminal record I would strongly advise it. If you have been previously caught by Customs, expect a higher penalty on subsequent occasions.

My advice - it ain't worth it. There are some great deals to be had in the UK. Goods bought abroad - especially in the US - often don't have Worldwide warranties and often aren't of the same spec despite what the blurb says. Consumer law in the US and elsewhere ain't what it is here.

N.B. I haven't mentioned cigarettes/alcohol here - these are often dealt with differently, plus the allowances are more than generous. You take the risks and get caught - no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

@ DW58, thanks for the above view, clearly 'being on the front line' you are very well informed.

I'm interested to know, (as considering buying something on my next trip), if you buy something from eg Dixons UK duty free, such as a computer for say £1,000 (this amount usually equates to the high st price less the VAT)and request to collect on return, ie after customs clearance, are you still liable for the fees, be they import duty or VAT, as its above £390 and does the case differ depending on whether its an EU or worldwide trip?

TIA


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Having never worked at one of the major airports in England, I never came across the "Buy now and collect on return" system offered by the various tax free outlets at Heathrow/Gatwick/Manchester etc., but AFAIK they are tax free and thus the goods are intended for export outside the EU, thus technically duty/VAT is due if they are retained inside the EU (above and beyond your personal allowances). Bear in mind however that personal allowances can be aggregated, i.e. say you and your husband/wife/partner return to the UK from outside the EU, your £390 per person other good allowances can be added together thus giving you £780 tax free buying power of tax free non excise duty goods (i.e. not booze/tobacco etc.) so you would only be liable to duty/VAT on any cost above and beyond your personal allowances.


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Excellent response DW58. 

Thanks.


----------

